# Vet refused to apply soft paws claw caps.



## Spear (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi.
I took my cat to be neutered yesterday and asked the vet to please put the soft paws claw caps on that that I bought while the cat was sleeping. At first the vet agreed but when I came to fetch my kitty the vet informed me that he didn't put the caps on because they will press against the nail bed and cause the claws to become ingrown and they are not allowed here in Germany.
After doing a bit of reading I decided to put the caps on myself while my poor baby was still groggy and he has acepted them with no problems - he doesn't even seem to notice that he has the caps on.
When I put the caps on I made sure that they don't go right to the back of the claw and press on the nail bed so I don't see that they can be a problem. Once they fall off in a few weeks I don't think I will need to replace them as I think my kitty will of learned not to scratch so much...


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I hope this all works for you. Odd that you were able to buy the soft paws if they're not allowed, unless you bought them online.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Hmm... that's odd. I'm guessing either the vet didn't feel comfortable applying them properly, or thought the cat's nails were too short. Honestly I'm guessing they didn't feel comfortable applying them. Nail caps are completely humane unless they're not applied properly, even then it would just cause discomfort. Here in the US pretty much any vet and groomer will apply them, but I could see some "old school" vets not being comfortable with them.


----------



## Gievlos (Oct 13, 2013)

Maybe this particular vet is not all that bright? The idea that claw caps are not allowed in Germany sounds like nonsense to me. Declawing is not allowed in Germany, maybe he thought these were some kind of permanent attachment to the feet?

Just be sure to monitor the state of kitty's feet. Mostly the claw caps will just pop off as the nails grow. Occasionally a claw cap will stay on and as the claw grows will curl around, and one just needs to be aware of this and give it a trim. Not a big deal.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Amelia has been wearing claw caps for almost two years and she has not had a problem. I do remove them if they have not fallen off after a month.


----------

